# Scifikids | Augmented Reality India | Innovare



## scifikids (Dec 7, 2017)

Scifikids in an augmented reality based app which provides immersive 3D experiences of the information increasing your child's retention power and significantly making the process of learning easier, fun and interactiv


----------

